# Diatomaceous earth



## Seasoned-prepper (Aug 27, 2013)

In this post we will refer to diatomaceous earth as DE... DE is fossilized algae from millions of years ago.... DE is a natural bug killer... It kills bugs by sticking to them and causing dehydration and messing up their breathing... The wonderful thing about DE is that it is nontoxic to humans and livestock... We put it in our feeds for all our animals... It is a natural desiccant and it inhibits mold... Ants die almost instantly... Hard shelled bugs will take up to a day... But once its on them, they are goners... Humans can ingest this... in Europe and Asia its used for intestinal parasites... There are 2 kinds sold here in the states... FDA approved food grade... Farm grade... Food grade is white and farm grade is a reddish brown color... Search it online... We dust our garden and animal pens with it... There's so many uses for it you wouldn't believe... I think Tractor Supply carries it... Food grade we bought online at www.gardenharvestsupply.com and they have a handy little duster they sell on that site as well... We haven't used pesticides since my wife discovered this handy product... best part is its actually cheaper than having several pesticides and less trouble... I don't recommend you breathe in the dust, any dust in your lungs isn't good for you... Of course big agri and chemical companies don't want people to know about DE... Read up on it and you'll see it's something everyone should have...


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Older threads here:

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/anyone-else-use-de-3118/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/de-health-9528/


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Seasoned-prepper said:


> In this post we will refer to diatomaceous earth as DE...


Around our house we just call it Dirt. 



mdprepper said:


> Older threads here:
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/anyone-else-use-de-3118/
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/de-health-9528/


Thanks md. I won't need to go looking for those threads :kiss:


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought some DE a few weeks ago and it works well.
My only problem is trying to get it spread out.
Other than the $35 duster mentioned does anyone have any tips on dispensing this stuff.
I get either a big pile or a lot of missed places.
We tried an old flour sifter and had limited success.


----------



## Seasoned-prepper (Aug 27, 2013)

I just bought the cheap little $9 duster from that site I posted in the beginning of this thread... I think it works great... trick is to turn it upside down then back upright and then squeeze it...


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

my chickens love to dust themselves in it...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

backlash said:


> I bought some DE a few weeks ago and it works well.
> My only problem is trying to get it spread out.
> Other than the $35 duster mentioned does anyone have any tips on dispensing this stuff.
> I get either a big pile or a lot of missed places.
> We tried an old flour sifter and had limited success.


I use a huge salt shaker. Works great.

_*My dad always took an old cooking pan with handle, drilled holes in the bottom, covered with an old handkerchief using a tough bandaid, and used that to sprinkle his garden with bug spray!!:laugh:*_


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

\"Hooch\" said:


> my chickens love to dust themselves in it...


Yes mine to! I use DE on my dogs for flees also.


----------



## Topmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Is there a general rule of thumb on how much to use for animals. I have 10 goats; do I mix with feed and if so, how much? I also read it was good to use in storing dry goods such as pasta. Do you just mix with the dry goods then seal up?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Topmom said:


> Is there a general rule of thumb on how much to use for animals. I have 10 goats; do I mix with feed and if so, how much? I also read it was good to use in storing dry goods such as pasta. Do you just mix with the dry goods then seal up?


I spread a couple spoons of it on the bottom of the bucket, pour the _____ till half way, spread more, pour ______ to the top , then spread around the top and seal.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I have found that a small handheld sandblaster [very cheap] will cover large areas very quickly such as gardens and rental appartments.
I think by leaving a wide row occasionaly that very very large multi acre garden could be done in a very small amount of time using a small gas compressor in a trailer behind a riding lawn mower.
Because the sand blasters are so abrasion resistant the equipment should last forever.
A air tank for tires pumped up with a bicycle pump should do a large house quickly.
I believe all this equipment properly stored away would stay in storage for years.
Post shtf pest control?


----------

